# Shifa College Still Not Recognized By PMDC



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

I got aggregate 66.24 and also received interview call. But I have to come all the way from Karachi, so can someone tell me is the college recognized by PMDC yet or should I just let it go? Dont want to spend such a large amount of tuition fee and not have my degree recognized!


----------



## Raza Jafar (Sep 21, 2013)

Not recognized uptil now.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Still fighting


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

I would suggest you to give interview. Keep it as a backup. Something is better than nothing. I have heard that it would get recognised somehow. How? i have no idea. 
Ps. Bahria is good, if you want to do private in karachi


----------



## weirdwilli (Oct 10, 2014)

Danish.sohail said:


> . I have heard that it would get recognised somehow. How? i have no idea.


they haven't been recognised yet , they only took the final years examination under the name of bahria recently so pmdc could recognise the graduates but I heard the graduates themselves have only been provistionally recognised until the court case sorts out , nothing permanent until then


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

Guys try not to worry about it too much, it's not like we don't have enough on our hands already. My Dad's a doctor and that's what he advised me to do anyway. Says these things are usually sorted out. There are many subpar colleges running under awful conditions while still being recognized from PMDC, Shifa is then well known. They could always just re-affiliate with Bahria. However, do apply to multiple places. I'd do that regardless of whether they had this issue or not. Options are nice.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin (Oct 3, 2013)

Ali.warraich said:


> I got aggregate 66.24 and also received interview call. But I have to come all the way from Karachi, so can someone tell me is the college recognized by PMDC yet or should I just let it go? Dont want to spend such a large amount of tuition fee and not have my degree recognized!


It got recognised today. I dont go to the college these days because i have my professional exam in two weeks but i texted our CR. He says it'll be confirmed tomorrow. 
You should definitely come for the interview. Moreovee its not The college that gets recognized. Its the organisation that awards you your degree. Shifa was affiliated with Bahria first. Then they switched to STMU. 
Pmdc did the same thing to aku two years ago. Shifa filed a case against pmdc because its corrupt so they have their own issues. But the college will get recognised. Prolly is already.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin (Oct 3, 2013)

H







Here you go. Told you it would get resolved. Issues like this come up every year. Everytime theres a different college


----------



## DR.MOON (Dec 10, 2006)

If you don't mind, can you please expand on this? So who will take Shifa exams now? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

No, it is not recognized by PMDC. No matter what Shifa administration tells u. And it is likely it will get off the WHO list too. If u r saying u wish to join next year, you have time to see how the matter ends. But if u r called for interviews this year, I suggest you go elsewhere.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

PMDC website is still not updated in this context..


----------



## devilkiller11 (Oct 31, 2014)

I know this question is totally awkward but does a university need to be recognized by PMDC for USMLE registeration. Or would it have any affect on my chances of going to US after I graduate. Please help me out.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

devilkiller11 said:


> I know this question is totally awkward but does a university need to be recognized by PMDC for USMLE registeration. Or would it have any affect on my chances of going to US after I graduate. Please help me out.


You need PMDC registration. Why would another country allow you to work when your own country doesnt let u?


----------



## devilkiller11 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok so they won't let me register for USMLE? It is still recognized by WHO!


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

devilkiller11 said:


> Ok so they won't let me register for USMLE? It is still recognized by WHO!


When you apply for USMLE steps, PMDC registration is one of the documents needed to be submitted along with other stuff.


----------



## devilkiller11 (Oct 31, 2014)

And what probability is there of Shifa being recognized by PMDC this year or the next? And is there anyway around it? I mean like study in Shifa and still manage to give USMLE somehow. My question might seem awkward but in all honesty i have no one to guide through it so I am literally sorry if I sound like an idiot!


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

devilkiller11 said:


> And what probability is there of Shifa being recognized by PMDC this year or the next? And is there anyway around it? I mean like study in Shifa and still manage to give USMLE somehow. My question might seem awkward but in all honesty i have no one to guide through it so I am literally sorry if I sound like an idiot!


As I am on the waiting list and I would love to lure you away from Shifa, lol, in all honesty, I hear it is resolved. But it has not been updated on the PMDC website. So to be completely safe, you should confirm from PMDC before making the investment.
As for the second part, you might find a way around rules to get the PMDC registration if you have the means. But if you cannot get PMDC registration, there is no way you can sit the USMLE.


----------



## GSM7 (May 19, 2014)

It has been updated on the PMDC website btw.
Just checked it right now.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Well there you have your problem solved then!


----------



## Omer105 (Nov 15, 2014)

Shifa Recognized  .... And also it has its own degree awarding university like Agha Khan University ... :cool!:


----------



## zincy7 (Oct 5, 2013)

Due to popular demand, here's the official SCoM Class of 2019 group. The official page will still be active, and major announcements can be made on that page. This group lets you see who all is in the class, so remember, don't be an a**!!!

Same Drill, only this time, it'll be a group page when you search for it.


----------

